# HRBT Report Sunday



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Arms like rubber. Hands raw. Eyelids heavy. Fat striper at the HRBT. Slick ca'm. Lindstad 32 and 30. Calvin to 28 on the fly. Striper after striper in the mid twenties. Fished all night. 

r


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

These posts are useless without pictures!


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

So many fish, so few pics.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Link to photo is on the TKAA board. http://www.tkaa.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=808. It is amazing to see those pigs hanging in the lights just under the surface. They look HUGE! And when he turns on your bait - HEARTATTACK! 

R


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey fisherman im going to be down there next weekend (the 17th) and i wanna catch somethin so bad aint pulled on a fish in over 5 months or somethin but i dont have access to any kind of boat or any thing would it be possible to get into any of these fish from a beach or somethin somewhere? if'n you know of anywhere could you shoot me a PM on where to go and what to use or somethinAny help from anyone is very much appreciated. Man i wish my boat was runnin right now:--| boat- Break Out Another Thousand


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Bassboy;

My own boat woes drove me into a kayak. As long as I'm runnin', it's runnin'. Whole thing cost a thousand. Still - can't wait until I can get into a 24 Regulator - GOOD BYE KAYAK! Anyway, shore fishing is hit or miss (what fishing isn't) but I would try the base of the CBBT at Chicks Beach or Lynnhave Inlet in VA Beach with Stingsilvers or jigs at night especially on a north blow. Lynnhaven Inlet or Rudee Inlet with a grub or live minnow would be a good spot to shoot for early flounder or croaker. If you're really desperate (like me) go to Hatteras and fish the Point or Lighthouse Jetties in Buxton (Like I am this weekend) with a MirrOlure or jig for puppy drum and speckled trout. That's just what I would try, but there are many other options. Check out the VA board for more info. Give a call before you head down.

Ric
757-289-5136


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanks Fisherman for the quick reply. Been tryin to talk my dad into gettin a yak for sometime now and we just never actually go through with it want one so bad for just that reason where ever i go it goes. Wish i could come up with the money to get one dont even care how good it is cause ill make do with what ive got. Ill give you a call when i head down there and ill be lookin foreward to some more reports from you and the rest of the yak board untill i get mine. Thanks again


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Link didn't work for me. Said I needed to register. I just want to see a pic of all these monster fish NOT join another forum. Why not post the pic here??????


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Not my picture to post. My shots are still on the camera. Here's another link, http://www.tidalfish.com/boards2/viewthread.asp?forum=AMB_AP704966386&id=7199. Hope this works.


----------

